# 3 Inches of Blood



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Absolute love or hate band I'd say. You'd like them if you don't mind vocals like Rob Halford from Judas Priest! :lol:

Oh and if you like Orcs and medievil themes then you're onto a winner. I just got their latest album which came out last year and had slipped past my metal radar haha.






Only change from the video above is that they no longer have the shouty singer but just the high pitched chappy now.

I've been following them since their first proper release 'Battlecry Under a Winter Sun' and then bought their next album 'Advance and Vanquish' which is absolutely superb.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thought I'd resurrect this post as I'm still loving this band!! haha

Got their latest album on order so should be due in the post any day. Hopefully up there with the quality of their previous stuff. Hoping to see them live next week too.


----------

